# Any body going to floaters this weekend?



## zr2offroad (Mar 11, 2008)

Just wanted to see if anybody is heading out to the floater this weekend and is looking for a young experienced guy. I deck handed for dolphin docks all last summer, and have a good 10 years of experience offshore. We keep our boat in Venice, and have a lot of experience fishing for, yft, ajs, snapper, and anything else that bites. Am willing to split all expenses and know what entails in maintaining an offshore boat and more than willing to help any time. If anybody is looking for a guy to help out on their boat, share expenses, and have a great time on any trips they have room on there boat this up coming season would love to help out. I am located in the seabrook, Clear Lake area.


----------



## kaseneil (Apr 22, 2015)

My name is Kase. I have a new Robalo 22ft cc. I will be going out offshore out of Galveston the last week of July. Looking for a partner who knows offshore fishing. I am open to location or fish to go after. Boat is fully rigged with hotmaps and latest electronics. Hope to hear from you.


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

kaseneil said:


> My name is Kase. I have a new Robalo 22ft cc. I will be going out offshore out of Galveston the last week of July. Looking for a partner who knows offshore fishing. I am open to location or fish to go after. Boat is fully rigged with hotmaps and latest electronics. Hope to hear from you.


i dont think you're getting to the floaters in a 22 cc.....


----------

